# What is the shelf life of Penicillin? Doxycycl?



## ufo_chris

Anybody know? I just started taking some Penicillin VK that is 3 years old exactly for Tonsilitis that I didn't want to pay a docs visit for. 
I also have some Doxycycl ( 3 ys. also)but I figured the Penn might 'expire' first.
I have taken Amoxycillin before that was a few years old and it still worked.
Thanks so much, Chris


----------



## thesedays

NEVER take antibiotics without a prescription! The wrong one is worse than none at all, especially if you have an illness that's viral, not bacterial. Antibiotics are useless against viruses. Spend the money, and SEE A DOCTOR.

As for whether they're safe to take, if the penicillin/amoxicillin was stored properly, it should be OK but maybe lost some potency. Tetracyclines, of which doxycycline is one, have an alternation in their chemical structure with time that renders them toxic, so I would discard it.

Thesedays, R.Ph.


----------



## goatlady

Tetracycline has had it's buffering formula changed as of many years ago as the buffering agent was what went "bad." There is no longer a problem with storing tetracycline which is different than doxycycline.


----------



## Joshie

Better safe than sorry, Chris. If you don't want to spend much you can go to an NP at Walgreens.


----------



## ufo_chris

Joshie said:


> Better safe than sorry, Chris. If you don't want to spend much you can go to an NP at Walgreens.


Sorry ,stupid question, what is an NP? 
Is it a Nurse Practitioner ? Will they prescribe me antibiotics?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## janetn

Tetracycline and Doxycycline are two antibiotics that you can not go out in the sun with. Also they ae not particularly good for tonsilititis. Neither are any of the "cillins". Most bacterias are resistant to them You may knock it down but not out. It will return with a vengance. Your better off taking a wider spectum antibiotic if you dont get a throat culture. If you have a family doctor they will usually phone in a Rx if they know you well enough and you explain you just cant afford the office call. Wal Mart sells a long list of antibiotics for $4 

How did you decide the dosage? 

janet


----------



## DQ

an NP is a nurse practitioner and they can prescribe many different drugs. Understand that this is how we get superbugs that are a real threat to society. Please get an appropriate prescription and understand that you might not need one at all! Most things clear up without antibiotics. yes they are necessary sometimes but often people think it "worked" when they would have gotten better in the same amount of time without the antibiotics.....and all they did was leave resistant strains of who knows what.


----------



## sheepish

What was the expiration date of the batch you were prescribed? Would it expire shortly or would it be a couple of years or more? You did ask the pharmacist when you got the prescription, didn't you?


----------



## goatlady

Most usually when one gets a prescription for antibiotics one receives the exact amount to be taken in total for the treatment necessary, so asking the pharmacist for n expiration date would immediately tell him you do not intend to take as directed by your doctor!


----------



## mekasmom

The military did some tests on different drugs and found they were all fine after the expiration date. One was actually 15years past expiration.


----------



## lmrose

We kept left over Penicillin for a year and used it. BUT we used it for a goat with a bacterial infection and it worked. We have never had to take it for ourselves since we were both kids with illnesses.A year is as long as we have ever had it on hand for the animals.


----------



## DaynaJ

How long are they good for if kept dark & cool.??


----------



## mekasmom

Some links on the subject. Suffice it to say the Military doesn't through away drugs just because the expiration date is reached.

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?q=military+tests+on+drugs+past+expiration+date&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a]military tests on drugs past expiration date - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## ufo_chris

DQ said:


> an NP is a nurse practitioner and they can prescribe many different drugs. Understand that this is how we get superbugs that are a real threat to society. Please get an appropriate prescription and understand that you might not need one at all! Most things clear up without antibiotics. yes they are necessary sometimes but often people think it "worked" when they would have gotten better in the same amount of time without the antibiotics.....and all they did was leave resistant strains of who knows what.


Trust me I know they are way overused !
I only take them if I absolutely have to and in this case it was for something I have taken them before (tonsils) and yes I know a regular cold or flue it would not do a darn thing.
Last time I went to the doc ,only went cause my throat felt like it was tightening up and it scared me.....anyways, cost me out of pocket $250 and 
after that I said I gotta be on death's doorstop to go again,LOL!


----------



## ufo_chris

sheepish said:


> What was the expiration date of the batch you were prescribed? Would it expire shortly or would it be a couple of years or more? You did ask the pharmacist when you got the prescription, didn't you?


This is the whole reason I originally asked on here......I know the exp. date they give you is usually wwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
conservative!


----------



## frankva

Ask a pharmacist. I read somewhere about old doxy and kidney issues. Whether that is true or not I don't know.


----------



## doodlemom

Taken from pharmacist letter May 2000;Vol:16
FDA tests show that most drugs remain safe and effective long after their expiration date, if kept in their original container.
This has a huge economic impact.
For example, it costs the military about $100 million a year to replace outdated medicines...to keep their stockpile in date.
The FDA started testing military drug supplies 15 years ago. Over 90% of the drugs tested have been found to be safe and effective for many years past their expiration date.
Even outdated tetracycline is probably not a concern.
Many years ago there was a report of Fanconi's syndrome linked to outdated tetracycline. Since then, every pharmacist and physician has learned to be cautious about kidney problems from outdated tetracycline. But current tetracycline formulations do not seem to cause this problem.
Manufacturers typically use 2- to 3-year expiration dates.
It's convenient. They don't need to perform longer stability tests...and the short dating assures the purchase of new drugs.
Manufacturers also say it's safer...people won't hang on to old bottles that don't have current labeling and precautions.
But remember there's a big difference between a manufacturer's original package, and an Rx vial that is dispensed to a patient.
USP recommends no more than a one-year expiration date for drugs that are not in their original, unopened package.
Keep in mind the drugs that need even shorter expiration dates because they degrade easily...nitroglycerin...insulin...mefloquine...some liquid antibiotics...and others.
Also, keep in mind the narrow therapeutic index drugs where exact potency is important...warfarin, digoxin, carbamazepine, etc.
Tell patients that many tablets and capsules that are stored properly remain potent for several years past their expiration date.
But advise them that even if an older drug is still potent, it may not be appropriate for them to take...due to changes in their condition. View Detail-Document #160501


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

The Doctor in Doom and Bloom Survival Medicine indicates that the FDA Program SLEP (service life extension program) says they are good for about 15 years past the "don't use by date" IF kept cool and dark and dry. Think in refrigerator with a silica gel pack and kept dark in a brown pill bottle. Remember when the Gov't needed Tamiflu this past swine flu outbreak? They extended Tamiflu by 5 years just based upon their say so. SLEP used to be available on the net - now the report is password protected.

If you are going to throw it away - send it to me.


----------



## Ozarks Tom

Dr. Bob, a contributor to Survivalblog.com has had some enlightening articles about this subject. The gist of the story is, antibiotics have a much longer shelf life than their "throw away" date. You can go to the site and search for Dr. Bob.

He used to prescribe & sell antibiotics over the internet, after you filled out a health questionaire, but the state of MO said he had to see you in person. He is located in Branson, MO, and will prescribe antibiotics for long term storage sealed in mylar packaging. We have 6 courses stored.


----------

